# Most Common Derm Codes Billed to Medicare



## surban7771 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where to find a list of the most common dermatology codes billed to Medicare?  We can't find a list anywhere and we know we have seen one somewhere.


----------



## ldmadison94@gmail.com (Feb 2, 2012)

Ellzey Coding Solutions can give you all the derm codes.  Is there a certain code you are looking for?


----------

